# Yet Again Wavemakers



## JimInAugusta

So, I have been spending wayyyy too much time on You Tube watching Lake Tanganyika videos. I have been very intrigued at the wave action and underwater sway induced by the waves. The fish really do seem to be carried back and forth by the current and dont mind a bit. I will specifically exclude deep water species here.

This video intrigues me the most: 



The portion from about 2:45 on is demonstrative of what appeals to me.

My question to the forum is if wave makers were free would you slap one on your tank just to see if you and the fish liked it? As I sit here the Tunze Nano Wave maker seems like it might be a very interesting addition to a tank. 





A wise old man once told me to keep my hobbies simple. The technical stuff always reels me in a bit. I have a reef ready drilled overflow tank. I am somewhat concerned that the surface wave might create a sucking sound if the overflow goes wet then dry with the cycle of the wave crest. Other than that I feel that if these are the conditions that the fish enjoy in nature it might be interesting to try and replicate them at home. Heck, we all need to try and outdo the Smithsonian from time to time.









I remember seeing this display at the Smithsonian years ago. The first reef system not attached to a natural source of sea water. Man it was cool even if the whole system was piss yellow from the lighting. It had a fore reef with a mondo dump bucket wave maker and a lagoon on the backside with turtle grass.

Jim


----------



## trigger

It's not just the wave maker. Your lighting has to be bright enough to actually break through the waves and give some noticeable effect. I would not put a wave maker on my tank. I can just point the pump output half over the surface to generate some wave motion on the surface. That would be enough for me.


----------



## JimInAugusta

I too aim the filter outlet so that it ripples the water surface. I placed a pair of these in white only (10000k) on my mbuna tank. It gives a wonderful shimmer to the tank. It also acts as a pseudo sunrise/sunset effect. The fish really respond to the signal that its bedtime when the T5 set turns off and the LED sets stay on for an extra hour. They all begin to move to their sleeping areas. The LED sets turn on first in the morning and then the T5 set.


----------



## PaulineMi

Don't know about the wave makers but that Lake Tanganyika video was GREAT!


----------



## JimInAugusta

The guy who shot it said he filmed it on a calm day. Other surface video I have seen shows waves bring driven into shore by the wind.


----------



## brycerb

I have been thinking about a wave maker for a while. It seems to be expensive to make a build a wavebox. The pump and controller seem to be the most expensive. I plan on trying to make 2 powerheads oscillate at opposite ends of the tank to create random water movement. A lot of reef guys do this and it seems to work. If they like that I may move up to a real wave tank.


----------



## JimInAugusta

I am a nano reef freak as well as a cichlid keeper. I presently use a power strip wavemaker on my 20 XH tank and have also used a SQWD with a Mag 5 pump. The power strip type with Maxi-jets works quite well on a smaller tank. The SQWD works well on small and medium size tanks but the larger pump can sometimes introduce quit a bit of heat to the system. Both types are relatively cheap. I am going to buy the Tunze Nano wavemaker for my 90. This is not a cheap route but this type seems to most closely replicate the back and forth motion found in some portions of the lake.

Cichlid keepers generally don't spend nearly what reef keepers do to imitate the natural conditions of the animals they keep.We are lucky. We dont have to max out the budget for lighting or spend hundreds of dollars on base rock although some of us do seem to like holey rock. We don't have to use skimmers or reactors to maintain our water parameters. But we as a group peg the passion meter concerning the species we keep and their behavior. Just bring the topic of hybrids and see what happens.


----------



## JimInAugusta

Well I did it. The Tunze Nano Wavebox is on its way from the West coast to me. I hope it has a good trip. Am I being too anthropomorphic here?

When I get it set up and tuned in I will have my son put a video on You Tube. I hope the sight of mbuna sloshing around my tank is a beautiful one. Lets hope the future Tanganyikans like it too.


----------



## JimInAugusta

I set up and tuned in the wave box. The mbuna are swaying like drunks. Waves are good. Happy fish are good. Awkward grammar isnt good. But life _is_ good.


----------



## brycerb

JimInAugusta said:


> I set up and tuned in the wave box. The mbuna are swaying like drunks. Waves are good. Happy fish are good. Awkward grammar isnt good. But life _is_ good.


WTF


----------



## ry05coupe

I just want to throw in that i think this is a really interesting idea.
Id be tempted to try it if i wasnt afraid of my aquarium falling over  
cant wait to see the videos.


----------



## JimInAugusta

brycerb said:


> WTF


Lulz...yeah I've gotten that before.

When I trade in the fish and get the aquascape situated and populated I will put up a video with my son's help and link it here. I am researching the plants I want to include and the style of rock work.

This link shows just how diverse Lake Tanganyika's biotope really is and how our choices are almost endless. An old Special Forces soldier in my old unit once told me to have fun with life. That sounds like a laudable goal. Have fun. 
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopi ... b3342eb794


----------



## JimInAugusta

Small update. No video yet but the mbuna really do seem to enjoy the sway. I really love the way they keep their fins much more erect than before. Almost in a fight posture. They are in a mild sense forced to swim and maintain position just like in the wild. They look stronger. They have quickly learned to use the surge to propel them where they are going by timing their movements.

No system is flawless and I have only one small criticism. When a pair of males _really_ go at it and kick up a cloud of crud it stays suspended longer. Probably good for the system because the overflow can grab it and suck it out but it can lead to a slightly longer period of stuff in the water column than I might like. But I think I am nit picking. The surge does clean the detritus out from under the rocks and pools it out in the open for easy removal.

I am in the middle of a basement remodel and so havent made the jump over to Tanganyikans yet. I have the LFS guy all set to take my mbuna. He has a beautiful group of inkfins for me. It will be interesting watching these fish which are so different than mbuna settle into their new wavy environment. I will really enjoy watching the plants sway too.


----------



## JWerner2

trigger said:


> It's not just the wave maker. Your lighting has to be bright enough to actually break through the waves and give some noticeable effect. I would not put a wave maker on my tank. I can just point the pump output half over the surface to generate some wave motion on the surface. That would be enough for me.


*You dont need strong light!*

All you need is surface agitation and elevation of the lighting system you use! I can turn my lights off and my ambient lights from around the room do just as much of a shimmering effect as any lights I have had on any of my old reef tanks. All you need is agitation paired with good elevation of the lights. In fact all you really need is elevation of the lights, depending on how fast of a shimmer you desire depends on how much agitation is required. Honestly to much agitation can look horrible with the shimmer and break it up way to much and cause noise for the eye.

Look up some of my videos. All I use is screw in power compacts from Wal-Mart elevated enough and they shimmer! Of course the video does not do its full amount of justice it deserves but it does show how it can shimmer. Even better is if you pair it up with another light n another kelvin rating to create the multiple shadow effect along with the shimmer.

You dont need wave makers. Personally keeping fish in the hobby is way different than in real life. I like to see my fish floating about nice and happy with fully extended fins rather then see them clamped up and trying to fight current. I gotta see this video cause every tank I see with strong current the fish have clamped fins unless it is a marine/reef environment.

Another thing is that the only reason why they use wave makers is cause Reef Keepers need to keep the constant sway n check not only cause it is natural in the sea but cause it keeps any detritus off the coral microscopic foods for the animals in suspension.


----------



## JimInAugusta

trigger said:


> *You dont need strong light!*


You dont need ice cream either but its still nice to have.


trigger said:


> You dont need wave makers.


See ice cream above.


trigger said:


> Personally keeping fish in the hobby is way different than in real life. I like to see my fish floating about nice and happy with fully extended fins rather then see them clamped up and trying to fight current. I gotta see this video cause every tank I see with strong current the fish have clamped fins unless it is a marine/reef environment.


Um...they aren't clamping their fins. I explained that they are extending their fins and look happier. This wavemaker does not create a current. It creates an oscillation. 


trigger said:


> Another thing is that the only reason why they use wave makers is cause Reef Keepers need to keep the constant sway n check not only cause it is natural in the sea but cause it keeps any detritus off the coral microscopic foods for the animals in suspension.


I am glad you like to see your fish a certain way. I like to see mine a different way; the way they exist in nature.


----------



## JWerner2

Wow, you suck at life apparently but you don't need ice cream to tell that.

I wasn't trying to be rude and a wave changes the flow of water, basically it is creating a _current _in a back and forth motion. Like I said, I would love to see this video.

cant wait to see this tsunami maker.


----------



## JimInAugusta

Walking away now to find a nicer place.


----------



## brycerb

I wouldn't walk away from this place, it is usually very nice. That guy is not the norm for this place. Their is a wealth of info on this site, just replort himif you have too.


----------



## brycerb

Can't we all just get along :-?


----------



## kfig7

Can't wait to see the video as well. Sounds cool!


----------



## JWerner2

brycerb said:


> I wouldn't walk away from this place, it is usually very nice. That guy is not the norm for this place. Their is a wealth of info on this site, just replort himif you have too.


Look, its not the norm for me either so take that **** and leave also. All I did was make a statement and he had to be a cocky jerk about it.

Look at my sign on date, read my other posts, I have been here for a bit of time and trust me I do see way more petty **** get tossed around.


----------



## brycerb

Grow up


----------



## JWerner2

:lol: Ok and you are the one fueling what fire?

Wave makers are a great idea. Are they needed? No not at all with fresh water fish from a lake.

I think the people that take my opinions negatively are the ones that need to grow up dude. :wink:


----------



## ridley25

I think a wave maker sounds neat. I've got Koning's video seminar "Malawi Cichlids Feeding Behavior," and the one thing I notice in all the mbuna shots is how there's a constant and gentle back and forth going on. I guess this could get not-so-gentle in a storm.

It would be neat to see if _Labeotropheus_ or _Tropheops_ behaved any differently in a tank like this, since their morphology allows them to feed in rough waters better than most.

Love to see that video if you get around to it!

kevin


----------



## chrispyweld

All he did was post his opinion JWerner2. "You suck at life" might not be the appropriate response.


JWerner2 said:


> I think the people that take [anyone's] opinions negatively are the ones that need to grow up dude. :wink:


Couldn't agree more. :lol:

So do we get to see a video or were you R-U-N-N-O-F-T by the emotional one?


----------



## JimInAugusta

Well it took a while to get it together and take the plunge. I finally gave away all of my Mbuna and they now live comfortably in a 600 gallon system. Here is the tank converted to a tang system. Enjoy.






The tank stand and hood have been treated with a copper and acid faux finish to simulate a verdigre patina. Either that or my wood stand is rusting.


----------



## JimInAugusta

I just noticed its been six months almost to the day since I talked about this project. The last post was on FRIDAY THE 13th!!!


----------



## Lunafish

Seems like an interesting concept. Looks really neat. Would something similar be appropriate for the biotope of CA and SA cichlids?

Matt


----------



## JimInAugusta

I based it on underwater vids of the lake. I would seek out the actual enviro of the fish you want to keep and go from there.


----------



## ridley25

Stunning and brilliant aquascaping.
I hope to incorporate a wave maker in a 125 Mbuna with some of the rocks rising above the water line - how much control do you have over its oscillations? Can it be slowed down?


----------



## JimInAugusta

It can be tweaked so that the wave is minimized. I have it maxed out for my system. Its a nano wavemaker on a 90 so a bigger system would likely need a bigger Tunze. Much more wave though and I would have slosh. Its close to slosh now.

Tunze forums exist and the customer support is very good. I had the propellor break on my wavemaker the first day. Tunze got me the part fast with just one friendly phone call. It was a fluke and has been trouble free since. I would buy one again.


----------



## brycerb

We need a video!!!!


----------



## JimInAugusta




----------



## lilredwuck

IMO I don't like it, but it's not my tank. I was getting sea sick just from watching the video! :? Too much wave too fast. Isn't it loud though?


----------



## JimInAugusta

Not liking it is a very acceptable answer. Its not for everyone. I really like it.

The wave can be reduced. I have it set up so it makes about a 2" surface swell.

The noise is quite minimal. No worse than a typical overflow. It comes with a photo sensor and turns itself off at night so it could be used in a bedroom.


----------



## JimInAugusta

I just saw this response. Yes you can control the wave. It isnt hard. Just tweak the dial on the controller. Very user friendly.


----------



## aFinFan

Nice job,I like the the look of it.If only these pumps were not so expensive I would be willing to try it.I'm not familiar with the brand you use but have seen the vortech ones in action and was very impressed, thanks for sharing the video,now if only I can convince the wife I need one of these LOL.


----------



## tsmi031

It seems like a lot of current ... maybe it would be less dramatic on a bigger tank ... the SQWD idea would probably make more sense on a smaller tank (and you could use an external pump to power it to eliminate the extra heat)


----------



## Strohs58

I like it, very nice set up you have there. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## TangSteve

Just to be clear what he is showing is more of a surge device then a wave maker.

A "typical" wave maker is just a device to alternate turning on and off pumps or power heads to create a random flow in the tank. Typically you can't actually see the water at the top of the tank moving.

Thanks for posting this though. I am setting up a 135 tang tank and have been debating using a wave device. I think my Cyprichromis leptosoma will enjoy the current.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

TangSteve said:


> Just to be clear what he is showing is more of a surge device then a wave maker.
> 
> A "typical" wave maker is just a device to alternate turning on and off pumps or power heads to create a random flow in the tank. Typically you can't actually see the water at the top of the tank moving.
> 
> Thanks for posting this though. I am setting up a 135 tang tank and have been debating using a wave device. I think my Cyprichromis leptosoma will enjoy the current.


It's actually you that's mistaken here. 

His device is _exactly_ a typical wave maker. A wavebox generates regular, oscillating waves, producing natural water movement closely resembling what's typically seen in reef zones. Generally speaking, they are used for keeping detritus suspended in the water column and virtually eliminating any dead spots in the aquarium. Unless the water level is very high in the aquarium (or the canopy hangs down low enough), it's not unusual at all to see the water moving at the surface due to these devices.

The surge device that you mentioned simulates tidal activity, which brings a more sudden rush of food, oxygen and carbon dioxide to fish, corals and other reef organisms (like this video here: 



).

- Eric


----------



## actionyak

Interesting idea, but makes me seasick also. I'd have a hard time trying to watch that for more than a couple of minutes.


----------

